# Use It or Lose It Deadline July 1, 2006 Waiver Factor



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The FCC just issued a public notice DA 06-1255 today. It is a good read. Here is the site for PDF: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1255A1.pdf The FCC is going to grant waivers to stations that have a financial problem or other legitimate drawback. So the bottom line is stations will be able to postpone going to full power up to Jan. 1, 2007. It looks like a six month breather to git-r-done. Any thoughts about which one will not be going full power on or before July, 1 2006?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm sure that many stations that were conned into buying low power equipment from a now defunct manufacturer with the "promise" that the equipment could be upgraded to full power will fall into the waiver category. I can't recall just what manufacturer it was, but a lot of stations did buy their low power transmitters from them.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

FCC just published a filing deadline extension from July 3, 2006 to July 7, 2006. TV Stations with justifications may get a six month extension so to delay going to full power: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1372A1.pdf. I just hope that everyone is close to full power before fall premier programming.


----------

